# 32 gtr



## Stipete (May 14, 2015)

As title suggests I’m on the lookout for another GTR, had 2 x 33 GTR’s previously so would like to experience a 32 now.
Ideally fully forged with paperwork and running 500 plus hp. Twins or single.
Budget up to £25k for the right car.
Thanks.


----------

